# Multi Function Chinning Bar



## chinning bar?

I live ina rented house. I dont want to damage the door by screwing a chin up bar so have look at the multi function bar which is removable. Only problem is there is glass aboue the door frame, can i still use the multi function bar? Anybody done this?

Thanks, appreciated


----------



## AK-26

not the best idea as the part above the door will support some of the weight. it may crack the glass.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

It would also depend how heavy you are.. They say they can support about 220lbs but that is quite frankly bollocks... You'll rip down the wall lol.


----------



## Phez

I recommend going down the local park and using the monkey bars. You also either end up chatting up a yummy mummy, or getting into an argument with an angry dad who's kid wants to play on them. Chaff with the wheat i suppose :whistling:


----------

